
How Fake Money Saved Brazil - ghosh
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2010/10/04/130329523/how-fake-money-saved-brazil
======
Annatar
That's the problem with all currencies, even precious metals: they depend on
the acceptance of people, on belief that they have some sort of value, when in
fact they're just a fantasy. It's not real! If an epic catastrophe hit
tomorrow, and one had Gold bars, they'd be utterly worthless: nobody would
willingly trade their food and uncontaminated water reserves for currency (and
if they did, they'd soon die of hunger or thirst); you can't eat or drink
Gold, nor can you eat or drink money.

